# Field Trip Texas Hill Country



## Drachenjager (Apr 23, 2007)

Galapoheros and myself went rock flipping this weekend. HEre are the pix

Habitat pix






















critters


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Apr 24, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Kagekumo (Apr 24, 2007)

awesome shots:clap: :clap:


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 24, 2007)

Son of a diddly!  It's getting so bad with this piece.. I can't even see the pics , but I'm sure "T" took some good ones.  A lot of stuff would have been good to take a picture of but there was so much cactus and brush, she just couldn't get to some of the bugs in time.  I'm only looking at half a pic right now and it stopped, time to reload:wall: .  Too bad, I got bit by a pede but no pic, it was pretty funny.


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah i started to post the pic of you lol you know which one lol


----------



## Texas Blonde (Apr 26, 2007)

The beauty of Hill Country never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 30, 2007)

This is the pede that bit Galapoheros












and a T he caught in his back yard i believe


----------

